# My dogs fur is falling out- Help!?



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

My dog is 8 months old. started seeing spots of baldness and too her to the vet, well 2 vets over 10 times. Shes been on an antibiotic for an infection on her skin.....now I have self diagnosed her with mange. Fits every description and 1 vet has treated her with Ivermectin. Now her hair is shedding ALL over A LOT! She also has the bald spots and has had 2 shots already. I give her coconut oil and ACV along with Omega 3 oil in a pill form and The Missing Link supplement and she is on TOTW salmon kind.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Did they scrape for mites? The antibiotic will only clear up the secondary skin infection, it won't effect the mites. I'm a bit confused on how she was treated with the Ivermectin? Usually they will give you oral Ivermectin in a daily dose to give them.
I would also check out the Diamond foods recall, some of the TOTW foods were involved. I think Salmon was one of them (certain lots etc)


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

She was scraped 3 times and they found nothing. I was told its common that nothing shows up in scrapings. Shes being treated with the shots, not oral pills of the ivermectin. I get the spots could be mange but the exesive shedding? Shes going to be bald if she keeps shedding so much. Her legs, chest and belly are already bald.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have her thyroid checked, that can cause hair loss.

Has she been tested for allergies? If it is demodex have her spayed. That is something that she would pass to her puppies anyway ( even if a breeding quality dog). With Demo her being spayed will help the break outs ( as she will not come into heat) This will make it easier to treat.

Ivermectin is the best thing I have seen treat mange ( I would avoid dips as they are dipping your dog in poison.) 

Do you have photos you can share? Could allergies be an issue or Fleas?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy looks like he had a slight case of mange, everything always was fine. I started him on revolution, and it changed within a month and his fur is growing in and things seem well. Not sure if you have tried that yet? Helps with lots of things, heartworm and fleas as well.

https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Ive heard that it could be shedding her puppy fur, could be shedding cause of the time of year. ive also heard mange will get worse before it gets better. Im trying to wait on anymore food experimenting until i know if what i doing is working. Coukd tve shedding be related to the mang or is that a seperate issue. how long before i see any change with shedding and th
e.spots?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Skye said:


> Ive heard that it could be shedding her puppy fur, could be shedding cause of the time of year. ive also heard mange will get worse before it gets better. Im trying to wait on anymore food experimenting until i know if what i doing is working. Coukd tve shedding be related to the mang or is that a seperate issue. how long before i see any change with shedding and th
> e.spots?


My boy was about 2 before the vet said something. I also though it was seasonal hair loss, or just how my pups shed. He had lost hair in his arm pits and whenever I would pat him in specific spots tons would fall out, and I thought it was shedding. My boy has a really nice THICK coat, even when this was going on so it was hard to see a problem and no skin scrape ever came back with anything. Also had some bumps on his face, his skin looked like it had a ledge or a shelf under it between his forehead and he lost his wrinkles in between his ears if you know where I am talking about, thats how my vet knew there was a problem, from the shelf on his forehead, not from a scraping or shedding. Those are things I noticed after. I was trying to deal with allergies drama and I didn't want to change anything since I was already stressing. My boy was on monthly heart worm pill, and then flea and tick frontline stuff. Since he already was on those I opted to go to Revolution since it just combine's those 2 along with other creepy crawlers and mange without changing too much of what he was already on. The revolution doesn't do tick prevention, I just check my boy when we are out so far this season and have not found any. I live in a city. Hope that answered your question, lol. he is 3 and a half now and coat is totally fine, no shedding craziness and no shelf...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry but I find something wrong with her being treated with poison such as ivermectin when she wasn't even diagnosed with mites! Get her off that crap which weakens the immune system and is probably doing more harm than good. Check her for allergies before you let vets treat her with poison.....vets love to take your money. Antibiotocs also weaken the immune system. My girl had hairloss on certain areas of her body and once I took her off kibble and started home cooking for her she got better. I recently just switched her over to raw a month ago and she is even more beautiful than she ever was. You also have to becareful what you use around the house for chemicals, carpet sprays, bathroom sprays etc. dogs can be very sensitive to many things that can attribute to allergies. Laundry detergeants and fabric softners are also a culprit. Do you use frontline or advantage on her skin to??? That can also attribute to her problems and hairloss. Get her on some Omega 3's such as fish oils as well


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

I tried a bunch of natural home remedies. Nothing worked. I was advised and read a lot that it would b good to treat for mange just in case. I refused the dips but opted for ivermectin. skin scrapes ome up neg over 50% of the time since the mites burrow themselves in the skin. Ive got her on omega 3 along with several other immune boosting natural things.


----------

